# Thanks



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I want to personally thank everyone who rutted up fields and roads this spring. Even though it was a dryer spring, people still thought they need to go driving in low area's of the field and leave horrible ruts. Or go on every township road and every section line. No matter if its underwater and your leaving ruts the whole time you are on it.

Getting to a field and then having to wait for someone else to come with the chisle plow to take care of the ruts cost the farmer time and money as well a lose of be able to hunt there is the future. And as far as rutting up roads, that cost the townships money they do not have.

Do people just think that we don't noticed these ruts in the fields? Ruts and not till or minimum till DO NOT MIX.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

I just place my order for a 6x12 magic carpet so next spring I should be able to get all my gear out without making a single rut. :beer: Might save a little money on gas too.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

if you do leave ruts either fill them in or just tell the farmer they are there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bl I noticed that happening the other day even after a field was planted. It was some of those guys in the jacked up vehicles looking for a place to play. They have been tearing everything apart out at Pipestem. Twice I have been able to get license plates and turn them in.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

coyotebuster said:


> I just place my order for a 6x12 magic carpet so next spring I should be able to get all my gear out without making a single rut. :beer: Might save a little money on gas too.


I'll admit it...I LOL'd... :lol:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

bl hunter

i'm still looking to aquire the land that you own so you don't have to worry about these things anymore


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't get it, why would you thank people for making ruts? Seems like it would cause you farmers trouble.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm still waiting to win the lottery so I can get a chopper and fly mine in. What is sad is that most guys probably have ATV's and could minimize the rutting of fields by using them....... But that would be too much work..................


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Don't townships get any of the oil money? Last time I checked nodak had a huge surplus of $$$$$. where is all that money going to?


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> I want to personally thank everyone who rutted up fields and roads this spring. Even though it was a dryer spring, people still thought they need to go driving in low area's of the field and leave horrible ruts. Or go on every township road and every section line. No matter if its underwater and your leaving ruts the whole time you are on it.
> 
> Getting to a field and then having to wait for someone else to come with the chisle plow to take care of the ruts cost the farmer time and money as well a lose of be able to hunt there is the future. And as far as rutting up roads, that cost the townships money they do not have.
> 
> Do people just think that we don't noticed these ruts in the fields? Ruts and not till or minimum till DO NOT MIX.


It happens every year so get used to it. I'm pretty sure you can drive your tractors and pickups over the ruts. I get tired of guys that come up to farms and ask if they could get a pull out of the mud when they get stuck after it rained several inches.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Just another farmer wining about something. :bop:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> Just another farmer wining about something. :bop:


The farmer part could be debated.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Ha Ha farmer part could be debated! :beer: oke:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

ya know why they only bury a farmer a foot deep when he dies?

So he can still get a hand out!


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Isn't there a federal program to assist you unfortunate victims of rutting?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I just love it when people drive on my lawn.Only wish more would heave a bit of garbage out at the same time.Oh wait,a farmer is different,I forgot.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> Isn't there a federal program to assist you unfortunate victims of rutting?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

9manfan said:


> Bucky Goldstein said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't there a federal program to assist you unfortunate victims of rutting?
> ...


Now that's funny right there.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

No the problem is landowners and farmers are closing down access to everyone. That is my issue. I know it happens every year, but this year there seemed to be more people talking about it.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

templey_41 said:


> Don't townships get any of the oil money? Last time I checked nodak had a huge surplus of $$$$$. where is all that money going to?


That's western North Dakota, not central or eastern North Dakota.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wulffhunter said:


> It happens every year so get used to it. I'm pretty sure you can drive your tractors and pickups over the ruts. I get tired of guys that come up to farms and ask if they could get a pull out of the mud when they get stuck after it rained several inches.


Yes you can drive your tractor over the ruts, but you need to have a smooth seed bed when planting or seeding, so ruts do not mix, and if a guy is into no till or minimum till the ruts never go away and you will hit them with your planter, spray, and combine every year.


----------

